
Random Ideas - x0054
http://datarig.com/2017/08/august-26-2017
======
mbroshi
A lot of people are remarking on particular ideas. Before you do this, make
note of the following points:

1\. The author is posting one of these lists EVERY DAY(!)

2\. The author puts in the About: "Since ideas are useless if you don’t share
them with the world, I decided to post them here. If you like any of them, go
for it, make them."

3\. Also in the About: "Sometimes interesting, sometimes thought provoking,
and often enough pretty stupid. The point is to get the brain thinking, to
exercise the brain muscle...All of them are original, as in I thought of them,
but many may not be novel, as you know what they say, geniuses think alike :)"

------
bkanber
The strangest thing just happened to me. I was literally just writing in my
notebook that "I should write in my notebook more, and I should do that by
writing down 10 ideas a day". And _then_ I saw this article. I wonder, is this
just Baader-Meinhof? Would I have seen but ignored this article had I not been
thinking about it? Or would I have seen it anyway and ended up deciding to
write down ideas daily, keeping my outcome the same but with an inverse
causation?

------
ageitgey
> First Steps: check if it exists and if it's patentable.

It's great to share your ideas!

But to anyone who posts patentable ideas, remember that posting an article
like this potentially starts a 1 year clock on being able to patent your idea
(US) or potentially makes it impossible to patent your idea (some other
places).

[1]:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public_disclosure](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Public_disclosure)

------
5_minutes
Coming up with these 3650/year will be an amazing accomplischment of
endurance.

What's nice about it, even if you critique it, is that it refreshes your own
brain, because of the different takes and spins on stuff. Kinda summarized.

------
Cybourgeoisie
This is a good example of how to generate and write down ten ideas per day. I
like how many of them start with a pitch, then the idea, then first steps.
I've tried to generate 10 ideas per day, but I find that I get overwhelmed
with everything else I do - I'm going to try this format for two to three
ideas per day to try to make the habit stick.

------
bungie4
9 has been done as well.

Likely not in production owing to maint. in the case of chain, and heat (short
belt, tight radius) failures.

------
stevewillows
I have to say, I decided to give this a go. I sat for 20 minutes with one idea
down. By the time I hit the third one it started rolling quickly.

There's a certain freedom in breaking down an idea, only to see that its not a
very good idea --- but sticking with it until its dried up.

------
conroy
#1 should be high-contrast fonts that are easy to read. I can barely read this
post.

------
raybb
I really wonder why there is nothing like 3 yet. I've had two friends, and
myself, independently come up with the same basic idea. An e-ink calendar that
can sync with you google (or other online) calendar.

------
joshuaheard
Idea 10: I have a "Temp" folder in my Bookmarks where I bookmark pages I want
to come back to. I mainly use it for comparison shopping.

Idea 7 is close to that '90s series "Sliders".

~~~
traviscj
Re #10: I want the same thing for tabs. Like I'll pull up some metrics at
work, want to give it another 5-10, pop open an email tab, etc. then a week
later finally like, "wow this is useless now".

(So maybe a "about to expire" warning too?)

I want the same thing for promotional emails.

------
marcofatica
Idea 6 is firebase

~~~
rzzzt
CouchDB more or less also fits the bill.

------
GhotiFish
I think number 10 is firefox's pocket.

any info on number 9? diagrams or something?

~~~
marcofatica
so chrome needs a competitive feature! i might do this one

~~~
dublinben
There's already a Pocket extension (and bookmarklet!) for Chrome.

~~~
hough
In Chrome you can also allow it to save your tabs so when you restart Chrome
they are still there. I've tried Pocket a number of times and I go back to
doing this every time.

With Pocket I found myself saving pages and never going back to them.

Perhaps, elaborating on the idea, you could create something like pocket that
encourages you to read the things you've saved in a certain timeframe and
cleans them if you don't?

------
maxvu
Re #4: the "analog signal" would be light here, right?

~~~
alanbernstein
I think it's the video signal coming out of the camera.

------
MediumD
Does no one else love idea #1? I would totally read that book

------
Raphmedia
5\. Isn't that why people go to shoesmakers?

~~~
marcofatica
yeah but why go to a shoemaker if you can do it yourself? same reason people
learn to tailor clothes. i think it has potential

~~~
JKCalhoun
If the tread is user-removable, I suspect it will come off in the course of
normal usage.

